# Hedgehog in the animal hospital :(



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Just took my little guy in to the emergency clinic. He was having loose green stools the last few days, but I assumed it was due to stress from the recent travelling we've done. Today he was having full-on diarrhea and even a bit of blood in his stool. The whole room smelled completely foul - not just like hedgehog poop, but indescribably awful. I took him to the emergency clinic and they saw him pretty quickly. Right now I'm waiting to hear back from the x-rays and fecal tests, but it looks like it's hopefully "just" a parasitic/bacteria infection. I'm all stressed out now worrying over my little guy


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Good vibes and love to you and your hedgie


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Sending thoughts your way! Keep us posted.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

Good luck. I know exactly what u describing. It's like being in a hot room with vomit and diarrhea x100. My recent boy that passed have the foul poop u described. It was so revolting I had to take a pill before washing his wheel or I'd throw up


----------

